# Sharpening a oneman crosscut timber saw?



## SuperDave02 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have looked and looked for a web site that shows how to sharpen ome of these beasts, but have not found anthing on the subject. Does anybody know of a site that gives some instructions on the how to of shaprening it?
Thanks a million,


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Find the item listed below at http://www.crosscutsaw.com/1.html
This site has EVERYTHING you need to maintain your saw. be for warned though once you have one of these you just got to get more. And none of those ones with a picture painted on them.
MIKE

The Crosscut Saw Manual
A U.S. Forest Service Publication - by Warren Miller

Many consider this manual the "bible" to crosscut saw filers and users. First published in 1978, it is probably the only crosscut saw manual ever compiled.

This sole source on saw use and maintenance also has an interesting introduction dealing with the history of crosscut saws, along with detailed drawings and descriptions on how a crosscut saw works. Includes plans for a saw vise that can be inexpensively constructed, as well as an in-depth look at the use of filing tools, complete with illustrations.

This one-and-only 24 page manual should be in every filer's shop.

#460 - Crosscut Saw Manual - $4.00


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

One interesting bit of information, that upright handle can be attached to the other end of the saw to
make the saw a good two man saw for use by cub scouts and boy scouts, but then you have to get a
regular two man saw as the boys get older and bigger and as Mike indicated, it is hard to have just one of
these saws, and they are hard to backpack unless you get the special model that comes apart in the middle.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a direct link to download the Crosscut Saw Manual from the govt site. It's a free document.

http://www.fs.fed.us/eng/pubs/pdfpubs/pdf77712508/pdf77712508dpi72.pdf

Here's another good article about crosscut saw sharpening.

http://www.calast.com/personal/ken/Saw%20Sharpening.pdf


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

OOOOOOO I did not know that manual was FREE ON LINE. COOL thanks for the link Hal !
Thanks !
MIKE


----------



## SuperDave02 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great…thanks fellas!


----------

